# Samsung TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F SATA DVD writer not working



## menchester03 (Feb 12, 2010)

My Samsung TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F SATA DVD writer is not reading or writing any kind of cd/dvd. I am using Dual core processor with windows xp sp2. When I transfered some files to my laptop with pen drive, the same problem started. I think this is some kind of virus. Now I can't use my dvd writers on both of my computers. My DVD writer is working well on other pc. 
I will really appreciate if someone solve this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check they are listed in the bios ok

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## menchester03 (Feb 12, 2010)

any other trick please
thanks


----------



## menchester03 (Feb 12, 2010)

dai said:


> check they are listed in the bios ok
> 
> try removing the filters
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060



Its is listed in bios.
I tried all the trick
but failed.


any other trick please
thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

